
Using drones, scientists found 8,000 more orangutans in Sumatra - Jerry2
http://howtoconserve.org/2016/03/11/drones-orangutan-conservation/
======
therobot24
I got the opportunity to spend a few days in Bukit Lawang in North Sumatra and
would highly recommend it to anyone traveling in the South Pacific.

